# It makes me sick!



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

The past 2 weekends me and a friend have been hunting around the petersburg area for ducks and both weekends we found a spot that is supposedly 1mile by 1mile acording to the landowner but looks much larger and there must be 20 or more good sized sloughs within this area. It is loaded with mallards and would be a good spot for numerous hunting partys because it is not possble for one party to hunt all the land in one weekend. It is posted tight and we have stopped in both weekends and asked for permission to hunt atleast one of the sloughs on the far north end of the section but we have been turned down both times because the owner said he has guys "hunting already" which is hard to believe with no vehicles in sight. It doesn't help that the posted signs have no name or anythign which makes it twice as bad. It just sickens me that alot of the local land owners put up no hunting signs up with no name or phone number or anything. The owner told us that next time we can hunt there........well after getting turned down 2 times it makes me not want to go back there. I wish i could just get a straight answer.....is someone really hunting there or does he just not let people hunt?! 
this isn't trying to bash landowners or anyone who posts their land but i just wish that they would use some courtesy and atleats put a name or phone # on there. And for those guys that already do.....thanks it makes it alot easier on us hunters.
just my .02

:huh:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just be persistant. It is kind of like marrying into an Italian family. A lot of times if you try to marry an Italian girl it will be arranged for you to get the stuffing kicked out of you to see if you really want to marry her. Just keep going back and you may get the yes!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, he owns the land... Part of "ownership" is doing what you want with the land as an individual pays for the land with hsi/her own money. Just a fact of life.

9 out of 10 ten times you won't run into this problem, but be prepared to put on some more miles in search of a new spot. Just my two cents.


----------



## Dr. Drake (Oct 19, 2004)

Make the landowner a deal to hunt on his property. What I have found in ND is that the landowners who will not let you hunt on their land have people who are paying them to hunt on their land, or charge a fee per day and want to keep their customers happy by having the place to themselves. Those that let people hunt for free don't discriminate. Therefore, if you know they let people hunt, as the owner told you there were people already hunting it, then you know they are not opposed to letting people hunt. If you really want to hunt there, take it up a level and see if you can cut a deal with the landowner. If you are opposed to that, you may have to find another spot.

Either that, or have someone drop you off and walk in. As one of my old hunting buddies used to say, "the hardest part about trespassing is finding a place to park the truck." (I'm just kidding!) You will have to check the regs, but I do not think the land is legally posted if the landowners name is not on the signs and they must be properly placed the legal distance apart.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think Dr. Drake is right. Technically, the sign has to be signed by the landowner for it to be legit. I've come across that many times, and I have decided not to hunt the land. But I think, if I were to hunt it, my arguement would hold up in court. That's the way it used to be anyway...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I understand your frustration, legal or not, the intent is there. Stay off it without permission. Who knows... the guy who doesn't sign the poster may let people hunt, but if you just go out there because it isn't signed the landowner may change his mind about giving permission. I've seen it happen this year already!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> I think Dr. Drake is right. Technically, the sign has to be signed by the landowner for it to be legit. I've come across that many times, and I have decided not to hunt the land. But I think, if I were to hunt it, my arguement would hold up in court. That's the way it used to be anyway...


That may be true (I don't know), but for the sake of sportsmen having a "good" name please honor those signs. There is a lot of country w/game on it.


----------



## hunter19 (Sep 1, 2004)

I think a sign that just say's no hunting has to be signed by the landowner, however if it says anything on the sign about trespassing it does not have to be signed.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Remmi, I do agree with you. I would not go on the land if I saw it were posted and not signed. However, I do feel landowners have the responsibility of being "responsible" themselves. With land being owned by farmers miles away, and no way really to figure out who owns it, it's tough to ask them to hunt it. If it's signed with a phone number, like it's supposed to be, it makes life easier for everyone.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr Drake

Only thing needed on the sign is name of land owner or the person leasesing the land. You can still be charged with trespassing.Respect the land owners desicion he does not have to give you any reason. You sound like the kind of hunter that is hurting us. If it is not posted right hunt it or throw some money in his face.Way to go Dr.

Kevin Hayer


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> With land being owned by farmers miles away, and no way really to figure out who owns it, it's tough to ask them to hunt it. If it's signed with a phone number, like it's supposed to be, it makes life easier for everyone.


I agree with you about it making life easier. I also hate when I look at a sign and it doesn't have a name on it. To this point, I have never asked someone to hunt who has their land posted but not signed..........but the day will come!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Hunting on posted land because you found a "technicality" in the posting itself is absolutely ridiculous. If there is any intent to post the land, STAY OFF WITHOUT PERMISSION--doesn't matter if it is a sign with no signature or a spare tire.

How sad that such a small minority of non-ethical hunters can ruin it for everyone that does it right.

Grow a pair and ask the landowner...if he says "no", say "thank you for your time" and move on. If you get turned down it doesn't really matter why because it's not your decision.

And if you can't find the landowner then you haven't done your research.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Dr. Drake said:


> Make the landowner a deal to hunt on his property.


Great idea if you want to turn North Dakota into Eastern Arkansas.

Landowners who require hunters to pay to play dont seem to be bashful about sticking their hand out. If that landowner wanted money he would ask.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If the poster isn't signed all it means is that you'll get busted for "criminal trespass" instead of "hunting on posted land"...either way you're screwed. Respect the landowner and his wishes, if it's posted he obviously doesn't want you on it whether it's signed or not.

Also some of you guys (ahem, quackattack) need to learn to not post the names of towns. Why was it necessary to put the location of where this happened? That information is totally irrelevent to the purpose of your post, so why put it on there? It was loaded with mallards before, but now it'll probably just be loaded with hunters...way to go. :eyeroll:

I know you're new to ND and all, but unless you want to see your spots overrun stop posting locations. Why do you think none of the locals do it?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

good point jones......i'll try keep that in mind next time i post


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

its best to always ask and be polite. you never know when you'll need to ask that same landowner for permission later in life.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

quackattack, I don't think that's all that bad, it's better than outright being turned down isn't it. If he says you can hunt it next time, don't be afraid to ask him again. Many hunter/landowner relationships take time to develop. If you are persistent and continue to show respect, perhaps you will not open up that land for just a hunt, but perhaps a lifetime.

Win4win, I think the "make a deal" comment may have been referring to inviting the landowner to hunt with them, not a monetary exchange. That is just the way I read it.

Jones, (ahem, thanks).


----------

